# Where do you sell your orchestral/cinematic musics?



## TheMusicSync (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi everyone,
As Indie composer, where do you publish your music? How do you protect music published against usage without licence?
Thank you!


----------



## Roger Newton (Sep 12, 2022)

I go to publishers.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> I go to publishers.


Do you have some recommended? All publishers are not perfect but some of them are specialized for sync music placement ...


----------



## giwro (Sep 12, 2022)

TheMusicSync said:


> Hi everyone,
> As Indie composer, where do you publish your music? How do you protect music published against usage without licence?
> Thank you!


People get paid for this?



Just kidding…. It does seem some of us are on here so much I wonder when we actually write music.

Admittedly, I’m in a niche market - I write mostly organ and church music. As a result, a long time ago (1994) I got tired of dealing with publishers and just decided to sell it myself. Thanks to the rise of the internet, that is possible.

I still remember though, the first time someone bought one of my orchestral scores… I’m like “wait, someone is paying me for this?”

That said, if you can find a publisher that specializes in the kind of music you do, you might have luck getting it accepted. Over the years, I’ve gotten several like-minded composers to join me… sorry I am in a different niche or I’d have a look/listen at your stuff.


----------



## Voider (Sep 12, 2022)

TheMusicSync said:


> Hi everyone,
> As Indie composer, where do you publish your music? How do you protect music published against usage without licence?
> Thank you!


I love Bandcamp because you can..

1) Customize your own page, with a title banner and you can also pick colors for everything and fonts and write a little description to the track.

2) Offer your music in FLAC and WAV for your audiophile fans to enjoy your tracks in maximum quality

3) Contact all your fans about new releases or whatever you want to share with them, which is a very valuable feature!

About protecting your music.. I don't know. There are some sites that offer to protect your music and track down if someone uses it to collect and provide you with the royalties but I haven't tried it out. My track "V's Infiltration Run" is frequently being shazamed every month in some asian cities and even South Africa.

Like.. why. Do they have a cyberpunk club in South Africa? If yes why do they have one and my town hasn't?!  Anyways, I hope the crowds go hard on my track whenever the DJ's play it.


----------



## HarmonKard (Sep 12, 2022)

TheMusicSync said:


> Do you have some recommended?


Best bet is to roll up your sleeves and get to work. Do some research. google "music production libraries". Visit 100 or so library sites, and see if you write music that fits into their cat. If not, move on. If so, contact them, sending some exs. Follow up if they don't get back to you.

Most libraries will not buy the music from you. So you won't "sell it". They will take the music, and you will get performance royalties if you get placements. Sad, but that is how the industry works nowadays.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 12, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Best bet is to roll up your sleeves and get to work. Do some research. google "music production libraries". Visit 100 or so library sites, and see if you write music that fits into their cat. If not, move on. If so, contact them, sending some exs. Follow up if they don't get back to you.
> 
> Most libraries will not buy the music from you. So you won't "sell it". They will take the music, and you will get performance royalties if you get placements. Sad, but that is how the industry works nowadays.


Yes, i guess... how do you sell yours today? With your own website? Your own store?
Let me know, thanks


----------



## HarmonKard (Sep 12, 2022)

I don't "sell" my music. I give the music to libraries, and I get performance royalties when I get placements.

You could set up a store, (shopify, itunes, etc.) but as you are an unknown, expect very few people - if anyone - to buy your music.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 12, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> I don't "sell" my music. I give the music to libraries, and I get performance royalties when I get placements.
> 
> You could set up a store, but as you are an unknown, expect very few people - if anyone - to buy your music.


Oh ok  and where do you sell your music? What is your experience to your libraries? (pro/con)


----------



## Roger Newton (Sep 13, 2022)

Lets listen to some of your work.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 13, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Lets listen to some of your work.


Sure, i love all kind of documentaries. So, background music for documentaries. I also composed TV Ads musics. Hope you'll like  









Songtradr - Aurélien Nancel


My name's Aurélien Nancel. I compose cinematic backgrounds • background music for documentaries and films • theme for tv advertising • television • gaming • digital content. I work for the audiovisual industry since 1994. I am a full time professional French voiceover artist and composer with...




www.songtradr.com


----------



## tressie5 (Sep 13, 2022)

Some music distributors (Tunecore, DistroKid, CDBaby, etc) won't touch classical music with a ten-foot pole. RouteNote does, though. I'm gonna check 'em out myself for an ambient album.









How to distribute classical music - RouteNote Blog


You can upload classical music to all of the world's biggest digital music stores and streaming services for free with RouteNote to get your music heard around the world and earn with every download and play.




routenote.com


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 13, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Some music distributors (Tunecore, DistroKid, CDBaby, etc) won't touch classical music with a ten-foot pole. RouteNote does, though. I'm gonna check 'em out myself for an ambient album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting: only classical music or also orchestral film music?


----------



## Roger Newton (Sep 14, 2022)

TheMusicSync said:


> Sure, i love all kind of documentaries. So, background music for documentaries. I also composed TV Ads musics. Hope you'll like


Best will in the world because I don't know what kind of libraries you're talking about. I don't know what SongTrdr is btw.

I can't speak for other exclusive libraries out there at all, but the library I worked for won't take any of that. Good luck though.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Best will in the world because I don't know what kind of libraries you're talking about. I don't know what SongTrdr is btw.
> 
> I can't speak for other exclusive libraries out there at all, but the library I worked for won't take any of that. Good luck though.


I just started with Songtradr.
It's not an exclusive library. I don't subscribe with exclusive library. I wanna be "free" to post, share, sell my music on my own.
Some of composers subscribe to stock musics (but not sure you can earn a lot, just volume of orders or streamings). Music placement takes time to succeed or earn firsts coins... 
Some sell via Spotify, other by social networks; i think there's not a perfect process to sell.
According to me, each style of music (Orchestral epic music, EDM, others) have its own way to sell; as its own market.
Some composers are on music marketplaces, i.e. Unreal Engine marketplace for music video games, sound effects and sound designs.
I tried to find my place in background music for documentaries style but not really easy. Then, i started with music placements just to try and see what happen!?


----------



## GtrString (Sep 14, 2022)

I don’t sell my music, I sell licenses to others if they think they could benefit from using my production work. I still own all rights to my music, both publishing and writers, and will keep doing so. Mostly, the money comes from PRO blanket licenses, radio plays, a few downloads, a few syncs and streaming royalties. I have contemplated doing live gigs, session work and mixing/ mastering as well, but I produce too much work of my own to find the time - so it’s put on hold.

In the last 2 years, I have made more from streaming than syncs, so Im wary of accepting publishing offers, as some of those just release to streaming and take that money too, while playing the waiting game for syncs (which can be forever).

It’s a long game making money of any significance in music, so I’d rather make the peanuts from streaming than sync, and keep my rights robust and intact as the market is now (saturated).


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 14, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I don’t sell my music, I sell licenses to others if they think they could benefit from using it. I still own all rights to my music, both publishing and writers, and will keep doing so. Mostly, the money comes from PRO blanket licenses, radio plays, a few downloads, a few syncs and streaming royalties. I have contemplated doing live gigs, session work and mixing/ mastering as well, but I produce too much work of my own to find the time - so it’s put on hold.
> 
> In the last 2 years, I have made more from streaming than syncs, so Im wary of accepting publishing offers, as some of those just release to streaming and take that money too, while playing the waiting game for syncs (which can be forever). It’s a long game making money of any significance in music, so I’d rather not make peanuts, and keep my rights as the market is now (saturated).


I understand. You're right, some platforms appropriate the time to recover streaming playings with the promise of placement(s)... Hoping for a placement while streamings play and remunerate the platform... and ourselves a little by a few cents. ..


----------



## GtrString (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes, and if I would consider selling at some point, I would sell a full solid and proven catalog containing all rights, rather than give bits and pieces to random publishers, and end up with nothing.

The great thing with music in this digital era, is that it never gets old, so you can expect a looong tail of earnings from your work, even if it’s not instant gratification. Publishers understand this, and rely on it, while 99% of musicians fail to realize it.

Chasing the fast money is what puts most musicians out of the game, imo.


----------



## Voider (Sep 14, 2022)

TheMusicSync said:


> Interesting: only classical music or also orchestral film music?


I had no issues getting my track "Liontech Plaza" up to streaming services with Distrokid.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 14, 2022)

Publish on Spotify or others is really simple


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 14, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Yes, and if I would consider selling at some point, I would sell a full solid and proven catalog containing all rights, rather than give bits and pieces to random publishers, and end up with nothing.
> 
> The great thing with music in this digital era, is that it never gets old, so you can expect a looong tail of earnings from your work, even if it’s not instant gratification. Publishers understand this, and rely on it, while 99% of musicians fail to realize it.
> 
> Chasing the fast money is what puts most musicians out of the game, imo.


Completely true!
So in the future you will sell a full license for all uses? or would you establish several types of licenses?


----------



## GtrString (Sep 14, 2022)

I already sell licenses, but when the catalog is big and I'm old, I may consider selling all rights to my full catalogue (1-2000 works), if the offer comes up.

There will come a point where I cannot keep up with the Jones'es and exploit my catalogue anymore, and that's when it may be relevant. Unless heritage is a better option, of course.

Don't underestimate the value of catalog building.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Sep 14, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I already sell licenses, but when the catalog is big and I'm old, I may consider selling all rights to my full catalogue (1-2000 works), if the offer comes up.
> 
> There will come a point where I cannot keep up with the Jones'es and exploit my catalogue anymore, and that's when it may be relevant. Unless heritage is a better option, of course.
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of catalog building.


Ah ok, so a license to access to your catalog, like a monthly subscription?
I ever though about it, but i don't find the right plugin wordpress or pre-build website to do it.
Monthly subscription is for me the best easy way to sell and keep fans!
Is that you mean GtrString?


----------



## GtrString (Sep 14, 2022)

No, that idea is all yours. But it can definitely be viable. Go for it!


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 27, 2022)

I've just come across this thread and I'm just wondering if anyone has experience of using Ditto Music for publishing and/or placing music to TV and/or film productions?

Is Ditto Music an effective publisher for getting your music out there to European and American markets, and is it good at spotting and claiming royalties, and paying out?

Apart from Universal Production Music and Ditto Music, are there any others worth considering?

Thanks


----------



## tressie5 (Sep 29, 2022)

I took a chance and joined TuneCore tonight. I figured, well, $15/year. I can swing that. The nice thing is TuneCore added an ambient genre, so my stuff won't get lumped in with EDM which, of course, the dance crowd would ignore.

And, oh yeah, TuneCore lets you have unlimited releases. Given that I've been averaging creating one album every two months or so, that'll save me a lot in the long run.


----------



## tressie5 (Oct 1, 2022)

I was having issues with RouteNote's site. Their software is buggy and returns a lot of 404 errors. So, I signed up with TuneCore since DistroKid won't touch ambient with a ten-foot pole. 

As it turned out, TuneCore rejected my release anyway and they didn't say why. I gave RouteNote another shot. Their software was still buggy, but after several tries, I was able to get my music on there. Now, it remains to be seen if they reject it, also.


----------



## tressie5 (Oct 15, 2022)

So, yeah, RouteNote came through and delivered on their promise. They got my ambient album, The Dream Merchant, listed on Spotify, YouTube, Amazon, etc., and I can now access my profile page on Spotify.


----------

